# Molnija 3602 Railway Watches?



## Rich K. (May 17, 2011)

I just purchased a Molnija 3602 pocket watch from an Ebay seller. It was listed as a railroad watch, and was made in the 1970's. This one was, I am guessing, made for domestic rather than export use, as the dial says CCCP rather than USSR. It has a locomotive embossed on the back, and a winged locomotive wheel on the dial, as well as the name "Molnija" in cursive Cyrillic.

Here is a link to the listing: Molnija watch

Now, from what I understand, these watches were also badged "Serkisof" and exported to Turkey for use on their national railway. Were they also used on Soviet railways, and is there any difference, movement-wise, between the ones exported to Turkey for official use and the ones made for Soviet domestic use? Are these even considered to be true railway watches, or are they only railway watches by virtue of having a train embossed on the case? Just how accurate are they for time-keeping? I bought it to be a reliable, daily-use watch, and I hope it's more reliable and accurate than the box-store Chinese watches I have owned...


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Rich K. said:


> I just purchased a Molnija 3602 pocket watch from an Ebay seller. It was listed as a railroad watch, and was made in the 1970's. This one was, I am guessing, made for domestic rather than export use, as the dial says CCCP rather than USSR. It has a locomotive embossed on the back, and a winged locomotive wheel on the dial, as well as the name "Molnija" in cursive Cyrillic.
> 
> Here is a link to the listing: Molnija watch
> 
> Now, from what I understand, these watches were also badged "Serkisof" and exported to Turkey for use on their national railway. Were they also used on Soviet railways, and is there any difference, movement-wise, between the ones exported to Turkey for official use and the ones made for Soviet domestic use? Are these even considered to be true railway watches, or are they only railway watches by virtue of having a train embossed on the case? Just how accurate are they for time-keeping? I bought it to be a reliable, daily-use watch, and I hope it's more reliable and accurate than the box-store Chinese watches I have owned...


I have several Molnija pocket watches, and three railway Molnijas. I don't know if they were used as true railway watches, but they do keep very good time.

Julian Lavery is the one who will probably be able to give you more information on them, as he has a much bigger collection.

I have only been collecting them for a short time.But have a couple of Monija hunters as well, and they keep good time.

It says made in the USSR on mine.


----------

